# Tooter's adventure



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Last Tuesday it was a very warm afternoon here, so I decided to let Tooter out and stretch his wings. He would fly on to my shoulder and would accompany me for only 35 feet or so out in the yard and then he would fly to the roof of the porch.For some reason he has never liked to venture far from his home.I assisted him back into his cage and took him deep into the back yard .He jumped out of his cage and flew on top of my head.From there he would jump from head to shoulders to the top of his cage.I then noticed about 4 pigeons on top of a roof about 4 houses down.This is the first time in over a year I have seen pigeon activity this close to my house. I called Tooter back onto my arm and I said,Tooter there are pigeons over there.Fly to them and bring them here.He jumped off my arm and began flying like I have never seen him fly before! I called his name but he continued his flight plan.  One of the pigeons greeted him and escorted him to the others. I watched in amazment that my pigeon had left his home! I even wondered if he would come back as I have so often read here that they do, or would he choose a new life? I was worried about what I would tell my wife Bev, as she has become so attached to him as well.How will my little boys handle this?Will he be cold tonight?So many things were filling my mind. I walked up and down the sidewalk hoping Tooter would come back.I tried to keep it out of my mind but with oh so poor results!Two hours later ,it is getting chilly and darker.I drove a block away where a flock of pigeons roost in hopes of at least reasuring myself that he was going to be fine.I saw several pigeons and about 3 looked just like him.So there I was with my arms streched out saying,"Tooter, arm Tooter!" but no response, except from passing motorists  and a mom keeping a keen eye on me  as her 4 or 5 young children played in their yard.I drove home,empty handed.I told my 7 year old Alex that I did the best I could, and that we would try again in the morning.He convinced me that he should go with me and that we need to try again.Reluctantly I accepted.There I am again, though a bit more confident just because Alex was with me.After searching for some 15 minutes, I was ready to go home.Alex said, lets check the alley.I agreed just to make him happy.Seconds later he caught movement of a pigeon on top of someones roof. As we got closer we began calling his name and then we heard a "goog-a-la cooooo" We stretched out our arms and both commanded,"Arm Tooter, arm!" He started to fly towards us and landed on my left arm.His friends appear to have left him. He looked worried and was shivering. I held him and drove home one-handed.It seems to me that he enjoyed his outing but he also seems happy to be back home.And he never brought his friends back.The end!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Vdog,

That was a cute story, and it had a happy ending, thanks for sharing.  

Tooter, could have found himself in big trouble. In which case, I believe you would have ended up in some hot water. Although many of us allow our birds out to fly around the neighborhood, there are risks to this. Right now, at this time of year where I live, letting the birds out, would invite our local resident Coopers Hawk to supper !  

The other problem, is some training is required, in order to insure that the bird does not get lost. But, in this case, all turned out well.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adventure.
I am glad Tooter is back home safe and sound. And I bet he is too.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That was a big adventure that I'm sure he won't want to relive again anytime soon. I sure you were terrified at the aspect that Tooter wouldn't return home, thank goodness he returned none the worse for wear.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for the reply good people! I have a question for you Warren.Some where in here I know there is a subject on the homing aspect of it, but what is the best and most effective way to train a pigeon not to get "lost"?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Dirty bath water*

I forgot to add that when I held Tooter close and literally gave him a hug, I did notice a smell that was not very common for this little guy.Yesterday we filled up the sink and he gleefully flapped his wings and shook this tail end.Let me tell you, his bath water was filthy.Yes it is a relief to get his back.Never in a million years once a time back I never dreamed of walking the streets entertaining strangers.  Never say never I guess.


----------



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

*Free Fly*

We let our pij free fly during nice weather. He has escorted my kids to a local ballfield 1mile away,returned home,returned to the field, then escorted the kids home again. He is beginning to accompany me on bicycle outings. You should see the passing motorists faces. I know a lot of you have much invested in your birds and for breeding purposes keep them in. My feeling is that if you were born with wings, you were born to fly.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That is a scarey and heartbreaking feeling, Thank God Tooter is home and safe.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

lofus said:


> He has escorted my kids to a local ballfield 1mile away,returned home,returned to the field, then escorted the kids home again. .



Hi Lofus, That is interesting! I can understand how he knows to return home, but I find it strange that he electively goes to the ballfield. That is one smart pigeon!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Homing Training*



vdog505 said:


> Thank you for the reply good people! I have a question for you Warren.Some where in here I know there is a subject on the homing aspect of it, but what is the best and most effective way to train a pigeon not to get "lost"?


 Dear Tooters Dad, Trainer, Care giver,

I believe that all pigeons possess some amount of homing ability. In racing pigeons, this has been selectly bred into them. But, as a kid, I was training "barn" pigeons up to ten miles.

The training would involve some time spent in an outdoor cage of sorts. This is to allow the bird to become familar with his surroundings. At some point the bird is left out of this "cage" before feeding time, and allowed to venture up to a roof top, etc. and then called back to the cage, to be fed. This is repeated, with more time to explore the neighborhood. At some point, the bird is left to fly around for an hour, and then callled back in for supper. It is normally important that they be left out, before feeding, in order to keep their attention.

Tooter can be trained to do this, but you must control the conditions. I have only trained birds to an outdoor loft. So you may have to take your time, and train him to return to a box, etc. He will love this flying time, but it does have risks, compared to spending all their time inside a house.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I had Kippy since she was a couple weeks old. She grew up in a cage in the back patio so she knew what the patio looked like. When I went and did some work in the yard she would follow me a round. As she got older she would start mingling with the ferals but had no interest. She would do a little flying here and there. She got older and got use to the ferals and I noticed she started acting more like the pigeons. She got more adventurous each time until one day she took off and was gone for 3 days. I had like 50 pigeons in my yard and Kip had no striking marks to tell her from the others. I was sick to my stomache. I would leave the cage open for her just in case she came back. On the third day when I got home there she was in her cage resting and I noticed she thrashed thru her seed dish. I think she had a rough time out there she looked pretty wiped out. Since then I have a problems letting her go, so I built a bigger cage and now she has friends in her cage.
Now I have 4 *egg laying* hens!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Adventure Update*

It has been almost one month since "Tooters Adventure" and the idea of maybe loosing my pigeon on that day still haunts me. It was one week before I had the nerve to let him fly in the back yard again.I took Warrens advice and decided to let him have his flight time in the morning before he is fed. It has worked so far.He has a pattern that he seems to stick to when he is flying outdoors.He sticks to the back porch area.when he has had enough, he goes into one of his traveling cages and dances around til I clean the other section of his home.He flies on my back or head to make sure that I clean his cage just right I guess! He repeats this when I change the paper in the other section of his quarters. Speaking of cleaning, this morning I went back into the house to get his pigeon mix and I found a SQUIRREL  inside and perched on his tree stick. Tooter flew on top and with a distinctive*"coogalacoooo!" * scared the squirrel right out! It must be a  territorial thing? Once Tooter is fed,and freshly watered, he eats til his tummy fills up and then danches around in front of his vanity mirror I installed with his featheres all flared out.(I think he is loney) I think it is time to seriously consider adding to the member of the Vdog family!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds to me like tooter has learned to appreciate his home after his little adventure, and not even a squirrel will stop him from being there 
I would recommend a friend for him, preferably a hen, but make sure you are ready for the little ones that usually follow!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Alaska, Less than two months ago I was working with Ms Whately on securing a special needs pigeon girl friend for Tooter but that was when his flight elevation was only ceiling elevation level. During this communication process, my pigeon decided to prove me wrong.Though I have been more careful on his morning flights, I have noticed that he has shortness of breath, which is something I noticed when we re-found him when he went on his "adventure." He still has a BB imbedded in him.The avian vet discouraged removal due to most certain death.  So in some regards I suppose Tooter is a 'special needs pij', but regardless of the criteria that is needed to meet this, he is still Special to me and my family.  Maybe Terry and I can resume our search sometime in the near future when she is not too busy.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Tooter certainly is a very special pigeon, and he is very lucky to have you looking after him. Perhaps in the future his special pigeon girlfreind may just come along


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm still keeping an eye out for the "perfect" girl for Tooter. I'm sure she's out there somewhere just waiting to be found.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Terry, Thank you for keeping us in mind.We are looking forward to that special day.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*soooo good he came back!!!*

i was so worried when i was reading that story that you two wernt gonna be re united!!! i am happy he decided to come back, i guess his little sleepover party made him realize that a cozy cage and an abundance of food and fresh water, and love were things he didnt want to loose. it makes me feel good about being able to let them fly around. you can actually train them like that,. wow. smart little guys!

queenie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This is a picture of Tooter.It is not very clear.Will work on sending a better one.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awww...very sweet Victor. Tooter sure looks like he's calm and secure and in CAPABLE hands, pardon the pun  


Thanks for sharing the picture of the infamous, "Tooter"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you kind Brad.I am having problems posting a second file picture that is really clear.I have to consult my best half in the morning ! I am having ISSUES with that one for some reason.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A second picture*

Here is a clearer one of Bev preparing to medicate his wing damaged area.This was taken last Summer when we were still treating him.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

This second link isn't working for me, but the first pick is a cute pic of tooter, definately looking comfortable back home and rather cheeky too.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tooter's Link removed!*

Hello Alaska and everyone, I think I was just too tired last night when I was working on adding the pictures. The link worked fine for me, but for some reason an problem  for Alaska and maybe others.After getting some sleep last night I decided to re-do the steps for attaching a picture, and *VUALAA*.I think that is French  ...did I spell that correctly?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nope, it's voila, with a funky little accenty thing. Been too long since I've had to use written french, so I don't remember.
Daryl


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Viola*

"Viola!" Muchas gracias Senior Daryl!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

vdog,
Can't you tell a hen from a cock. Senor Daryl is really Senhora!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A Thousand pardons*

Please forgive me.My bad.You learn something new every day,somewhere,even at Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You're very lucky to have gotten Tooter back. How can anyone not want that bird? It's so cute! I'm so glad it's back to its nice and cozy home. I panic every time when I don't see one of my ferals that I visit each day. I always wonder if something happened to them.

Tell Tooter not to do that again!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Garye and everyone! Yes I do tell Tooter that everyday that he has outdoor quality time! 

Today it was my wife Bev's birthday and all our kids and grandchildren were over for a back yard get-to-gether and "Tooter's Adventure" was one of the topics of our family talk. I had Tooter's travel cage towards to very back of the yard away from the grill and charcoal smoke.It was a picnic perfect 4th of July type day here in Omaha and it was ovious looking at the kids playing and Tooter bathing in his tub and occasionally playing with his bird toys. 

A couple of hours later, I moved the still warm grill to the side of the house and Tooter came out and had a ball just flying to his favorite places to perch and watch the kids all playing and the adults sitting around visiting. 

It was a nice family day and even nicer with our Tooter around to share in the happiness with us!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Victor,

Happy birthday greetings to Bev! It sounds like you and your family and Tooter had a happy, wonderful day. Also, sounds like Tooter knew what he was doing when he chose to become a part of such a nice family.

Thanks for sharing such a nice story.
Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The Adventure continues!*

Geez I thought my kids were going to be the death of me, but now I don't know! I think Tooter is going to take credit for that himself!  

Read "Defense against Hawks and Falcons  "by Cateyes for the rest of the story!  It is in the General Discussion section.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like you had a real heart starter vdog505, I'm glad to here tooter is ok


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Tooter's adventure was exciting, and I'm glad he made it back. I also had some anxious moments when I first let out the youngsters to fly from the coop. I also had made a sort of porch cage against the coop so that they could go out and see where they lived. Then I would ring a bell before their mealtimes, and they would come in through the trap door. After a couple weeks of that, I let them out to fly. Apparently they weren't that hungry because when I rang the bell they didn't come back. It took them a couple days to return, but all five did so. Now they know the routine and spend time flying and then come back in after an hour or so. However I would not want to fly a bird that I couldn't bear to lose. That's why I don't fly the breeding pigeons. They have a roomy area to live in and seem happy.
RoundAbout


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It has been two months and about two weeks since "Tooter's Adventure", a day that I shall NEVER forget. To think that a pigeon can actually have an "expression" is a memory that imbedded in my brain.He wandered out to play with the big boys but looked so relieved when my grandson Alex and I found him late that evening. 

Warren Smith, one of our moderators suggested that when I let Tooter outdoors for flight time, that I do not feed him until he is finished and his advice has worked very well for us. 

Now that Spring is well into season, he spends a lot of time outdoors WHEATHER HE LIKES IT OR NOT but I *think* he has learned his lesson as well. When I am outdoors, he deviates from his back porch area flight route and perches on my head, but if I venture too far from the back porch area he flies back "home!" I have even tried carrying him to my adjacent wooded area and release him, and off he goes....to the back porch!  

He is a stubborn pigeon that _thinks_ he is supposed to be indoors at all times.We have to be very careful of him when entering the house because he will quickly try to race one of us in! He will voluntarily go inside his portable cage when he _thinks_ he wants to go inside. 

I hope the "adventure" does not repeat itself .I don't think I can handle another one. I think he will be fine ,though I am a firm beliver in "never say never!" I never thought I would be a pigeon lover...*never*  .

Are there any "adventures" for *you* to share? Good day everyone.


----------

